# Original Whizzer Owner's Manual



## carlalotta (Feb 26, 2012)

I am selling an original Whizzer Owner's Manual on the 'Bay. Its a cool piece, I just don't have a Whizzer 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27091562697...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------

